# GWH-Saison ist eröffnet!



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

...also genau genommen seit vorgestern...und es ist wieder mal verdammt eng geworden alles unterzubekommen.. 

Naja, die Hälfte ist zumindest schonmal draußen, jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Balkon...der wird aber erst in ca. 3 Wochen ausgeräumt.
GWH wird Nachts noch beheizt, sodass die Temperatur nicht unter 3 Grad sinkt.


----------



## Springmaus (25. März 2011)

*AW: GWH-Saison ist eröffnet!*



sag mal !  Hast du eine Gärtnerei ???   


Super  schön !!!


----------



## Conny (25. März 2011)

*AW: GWH-Saison ist eröffnet!*

Hallo Daniel,

das war mal wieder Schwerstarbeit  
Sieht immer wieder beeindruckend aus Dein GWH


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: GWH-Saison ist eröffnet!*



Springmaus schrieb:


> sag mal !  Hast du eine Gärtnerei ???



 nein, ich vermehre nur für den kleineren Hausgebrauch und für Börsen (auf denen ich hin und wieder verkaufe).
Alles also in klein...


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: GWH-Saison ist eröffnet!*

...mehr findet Ihr in meiner Picasa-Galerie.


----------

